# NASA vs AT&T



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

hehehe


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

Bwahahahahahaha


----------



## Bruteforce10 (Jun 25, 2010)

hahahaha ^^^^ truth be told


----------



## redneckrancher420 (Jul 5, 2011)

u aint lying i hate my att network where i am


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

Thats one provider that shouldnt be in Maine they are so bad


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

Bwahhhhhh totally true!


----------



## Stimpy (Jan 26, 2012)

This is funny stuff, even though I honestly can't complain about my service.




100 things to do and wasting time on tapatalk!!!


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

HAHAHAHA good one !!! That's why I have Verizon, I have honestly never been ANYWHERE that I couldn't get a signal with my verizon thunderbolt, even out in the middle of nowhere at some of these atv parks. They are the most expensive plans out there but their coverage is by far the best you can get.


----------



## triston (Aug 31, 2009)

I got 4g on AT&T on my iPhone 4s


----------



## Stimpy (Jan 26, 2012)

I have 4g, I phone4s, my gf has Verizon and I've seen her loose service where I have it. But if I loose service she usually had a signal. We still argue which is better.




100 things to do and wasting time on tapatalk!!!


----------



## gav09 (Feb 1, 2012)

verizon is the only way to go up here


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

J2! said:


> HAHAHAHA good one !!! That's why I have Verizon, I have honestly never been ANYWHERE that I couldn't get a signal with my verizon thunderbolt, even out in the middle of nowhere at some of these atv parks. They are the most expensive plans out there but their coverage is by far the best you can get.


Come to south Texas. If you don't have AT&T down here your screwed.


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf (Mar 8, 2011)

Its like chevy vs dodge. Verizon is terrible by me. As far as AT&T I have almost zero service at home. I called AT&T and I was told I have 3 cell towers within a mile of me and that my service should be perfect....They are however all in serious disrepair and due to be completely replaced by 2014-2015. Wanting to mess with them I asked if disrepair meant not repaired by their maintenance crews or maybe the towers are just abandoned . The rep laughed at me and said it might be both. I told her it was likely or more probable because they receive their maintenance requests via AT&T service. She informed me I can get a booster box for $20 a month. Until the towers are fixed. That's $240 a year for 3 years!!!!!! I 'm stuck w AT&T due to work I'm 6 basements deep in manhattan and the only cell tower repeater in the basements is AT&T. It's 30 grand to install a new service provider and run underground antenna cable repeaters. What a ripoff!!


"it's a trick!! Get an axe!!
.


Sent from my iPhone using tapatalk


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

I have US Cellular. From Maine down the entire east coast to Florida. Maine to Oklahoma. Even went into Texas for a bit. Havent had any problems. Except in the mountains. I dont care who you have, your not gona get reception there. HAHA. A CB is about the only thing that will work.


----------

